# [Resolved] Removing GRUB



## TristanSDM

I have a dual boot linux and windows xp system using the grub boot loader. I need to remove grub (and eventually linux) and still be able to boot into my windows. I know of the fdisk /mbr command but am suspicious that it will not let me get into windows after using it. Any help?


----------



## lynch

Lot of folks here swear fdisk/mbr works on xp so it should be okay.You can boot up your xp CD and you select the repair option and run fixmbr.I think that's the name.
When the XP power users wake up and comes online,maybe they can help more.

Wake up pvc9 

Why do you want to dump Linux? 
lynch


----------



## pvc9

You can use the bootable cd to execute the command or can try this, check the below link, download the bootdisk program for Win 98 SE(OEM). Create the bootdisk, start the computer using the floppy, once at the A:\> prompt type,

*fdisk /mbr* [enter]

Windows Boot Disks

The command fdisk /mbr will do the job. No worries...

lynch,
You rang


----------



## Whiteskin

So let me get this straight, if you use fdisk /mbr, it fixes or replaces your master boot record?


----------



## pvc9

It rewrites the MBR...

FDISK /MBR


----------



## lynch

Yup,it restores(or rewrites) the mbr to it's previous state with no damage to the c:\ partition.
 pvc9-yes I did  
lynch


----------



## pvc9

Well here I am...


----------



## lynch

Have a good Thanksgiving 
lynch


----------



## pvc9

Well...we dont celebrate it here...

Anyway...thanks and same to you...

Have a great time!!!


----------



## TristanSDM

fdisk /mbr worked awesome. Thanx for the conformation guys. Once again u guyz pulled me through a problem  thanx again,

Tristan


----------



## pvc9

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]

TristanSDM,

Np at all  Thank lynch for calling me(the fdisk /mbr guy)

Have a great day!


----------



## lynch

That's great! 
lynch


----------



## Takomora

i did the fdisk /mbr and now windows boots fine until it gets to the screen right before you log in, then it just freezes i can move my mouse but nothing happens it just sits there, please help


----------



## Takomora

> _Originally posted by Takomora:_
> *i did the fdisk /mbr and now windows boots fine until it gets to the screen right before you log in, then it just freezes i can move my mouse but nothing happens it just sits there, please help *


wow thanks for all your help everyone


----------



## Takomora

> _Originally posted by Takomora:_
> *wow thanks for all your help everyone *


"Help Us to Help You!
If you've found this site helpful, please make a donation!"

oh yeah like i'm going to donate to a site where no one helps, haha, silly


----------



## venivididolu

fdisk worked like a charm.


----------



## Nvisible

Your boot.ini file is curropt you will have to log into safe mode by ussing F8 and then it will be a hidden file on the C drive. you should be able to open it with notepad and the file should read the following

[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professional" /fastdetect

There is your help


----------



## roadster

Hi,

I have the same problem as Takomora had. I'm still able to boot in safe mode, and I noticed that the boot.ini file is still OK.

Booting in normal mode however hangs every time. I used the following procedure in order to remove the GRUB bootloader:

1. start repair console of Windows XP
2. use fixboot command
3. use fixmbr command
4. exit

After this, the system did a reboot and it boots up normally, I do see the Initial Windows XP screen, but then the screen turns black, the mouse icon is shown and the PC hangs here forever.

What can be the problem here?


Regards,

Gert.


----------



## trevor1

Hey after removing it is there anyway to have it back on....like remove it then if if you want it back.?


----------



## trevor1

woops im sorry completely wrong thread!


----------



## retro_boy

Im truly sorry for reviving a dead thread, but this topic is what my problem pertains to.

I have Windows XP Home, and had RH9. RH9 was on a second HDD and prtitioned, so using PartitionMagic, I removed it, formatted it and combined it back with the HDD.
Now, GRUB still has my boot loader. I boot up, and it gives me a list of commands I can do with GRUB when I press Tab.
I cant create the boot floppys either because my other comp doesnt have a floppy drive.


----------



## Whiteskin

have you tried "fixmbr" from the XP cd?


----------



## retro_boy

Thing is, mine is an OEM disc by eMachines, and all the disc has is to use the Norton Ghost to reformat.
Correction: It gives me the option to reformat and to goto command prompt. So lemme check.

Wow... Is this fdisk /mbr a internal command? Becuase I doubt it was on the cd (especailly when the command prompt was set to A:\)

Well, I noticed that I get the same problem like the others, it hangs. Oh well..


----------



## Whiteskin

Nero used to be able to create bootable cds out of floppy images. If you can figure out how, you can create a bootable windows 98 floppycd, and use that to do fdisk /mbr


----------



## retro_boy

Like I had said, got thet boot menu fixed, but when you goto Log In under a normal boot method, it freezes, even if the boot.ini is correct.
But I got in under Safe Mode, backed up my stuff and gave it a good reformat.


----------



## crasha

I'm kind of new to the whole linux thing, but i wanted to try it out, so I downloaded SuSE linux and installed it on my computer, but after about a week i had some problems where my linux froze on startup and my windows XP (professional) was popping up with about a zillion error reportings!

I've deleted my linux partitions, but GRUB is still there and whenever I try fdisk /mbr in linux or in windows, it doesn't work.

I've made a bootable DOS diskette but I can't get anything to work with that either.

My computer didn't come with a setup CD so I can't repair my MDR from there.

Is there any way I could do this with my BIOS or are there any downloads or bootable ISOs i could get?


----------



## crasha

I've just managed to sort out some of my problems (i can now boot windows from GRUB) by typing:

root (hd0,0)
chainloader +1
boot

I would still like to get rid of it, though


----------



## saikee

Any DOS bootable floppy that has the fdisk.exe inside can be used to replace any bootloader in the MBR with the Windows' own version.

I did it with Lilo.

I did it with Grub

and this week I used the "dd" commonad in a Linux Live CD to clone a XP Pro partition (also XP home) from an old drive to a brand new drive and made both versions bootable by running a DOS 6.22 floppy with "fdisk /mbr". One of the target disk was even a SATA which can't be recognised by XP without a driver. In these latest cases "fdisk /mbr" overwrote an empty area of the MBR.

So fdisk /mbr does work. Using a Windows installation CD, drop into a recovery console and type "fixmbr" achieve the same end result. 

If "fdisk /mbr" doesn't work then it is likely that the owner didn't boot up DOS up first or he has got a fancy 3rd party boot manager that does things deviating from the PC standard. 

For those wanting Grub or Lilo back it is as easy as "fdisk /mbr". He/she needs to boot to the original Linux, log in as root, and type

"lilo -b /dev/hda" for Lilo putting bootloader in MBR of first disk

or

"grub-install /dev/hda" for Grub

Regarding how to boot to the original Linux - (1) Use original Linux CD, (2) Use a bootable Linux floppy if one has been made and (3) boot to another Linux (either in the hard drive or from a Live CD) and change root to it using the command "chroot".

The Windows and Linux bootloaders can be repeatedly removed and replaced any way we want.


----------



## mrmustang

lynch said:


> Yup,it restores(or rewrites) the mbr to it's previous state with no damage to the c:\ partition.
> pvc9-yes I did
> lynch


Does this work for a system running ntfs?


----------



## lynch

yes it does.
lynch


----------

